# Alignment Specs?!



## DerekStoc (Oct 6, 2020)

Hey everyone,

2018 Cruze Hatchback 60000km

I had an alignment recently at the dealer because I noticed my rear passenger side wheel had some outer wear, (not sure if it was like that before rotating from the front and didn't notice) and I've also had slight pull to the right.

I also had an issue with my rear caliper, or outer brake pads wearing fast on the rear passenger side. I figured it would be just slide pins that needed some attention (though they didn't seem seized)

Two questions

I heard you cannot adjust rear alignment on these vehicles so it stands to reason that the rear measurements were the same before the alignment (dealer only gave me current measurements)

Does that toe percentage seem okay? Does anything seem out of place, or something that could still cause wear?

Could a bad alignment cause a caliper to wear brake pads on a vehicle? Cause a wheel to grab funny?

Just curious about these specs and if they seem decent!

Please see picture thanks again,


----------



## DerekStoc (Oct 6, 2020)

Looks like you can get a Rear Toe Adjustment shim from rockauto supposedly for this vehicle for 11 bucks, would it be worth installing?






MOOG K100175 Alignment Shim | RockAuto


RockAuto ships auto parts and body parts from over 300 manufacturers to customers' doors worldwide, all at warehouse prices. Easy to use parts catalog.



www.rockauto.com


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Your front tires are toed out too much.
They should be wearing on the inside.

Your rear tires are perfect. They lean to handle curves better. Leave em alone.


----------



## DerekStoc (Oct 6, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> Your front tires are toed out too much.
> They should be wearing on the inside.
> 
> Your rear tires are perfect. They lean to handle curves better. Leave em alone.


Darn, the front toe is the one thing they can adjust, you'd expect them to do it right ...


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

According to the printout the alignment angles are in the specified range (Unless I'm missing something?) If this is true, and If your not pulling, drive it.


----------



## DerekStoc (Oct 6, 2020)

I took it for a good drive, when the steering wheel is straight, it sways to the left. 

It drives straight when the wheel is slightly turned too the right.

I think they didn't make sure the wheel was straight when setting the toe.

Anyone have the alldata or factory alignment specs for the 2 gen Cruze?

I'm debating just doing it myself 🙃


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You don't need specs when the only thing adjustable is toe


And your front tires are over 1/3 inch toed out.


----------



## DerekStoc (Oct 6, 2020)

snowwy66 said:


> You don't need specs when the only thing adjustable is toe
> 
> 
> And your front tires are over 1/3 inch toed out.


I thought that a positive degree means toed in?

It's only about 0.16 (1/8) of an inch toed in if so at 0.18 degrees.

Maybe I'm reading it wrong...

That's why I thought the rears (passenger) being toed in so much seemed weird.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Positive is toe out. .18 on both sides is .36

Rear toe doesn't show in the pic.

The perfect toe is -.05 on both sides. So when you're driving and the tires flex. You're closer to zero.

As for your steering wheel dilemma. I'd adjust the left side tie rod one full turn out. That will swing the front of tire in towards the front of passenger tire. And make your steering wheel straighter. And bring your toe closer together.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Following as I have a slight pull to the right with the wheel straight.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Positive is toe out. .18 on both sides is .36
> 
> Rear toe doesn't show in the pic.
> 
> ...


Aren't those measurements in degrees instead of inches?

At Goodyear our Snap-on alignment machine measured in decimal degrees.

EDIT: According to the printout those are degrees.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

JLL said:


> Aren't those measurements in degrees instead of inches?
> 
> At Goodyear our Snap-on alignment machine measured in decimal degrees.
> 
> EDIT: According to the printout those are degrees.


You're right. Thanks for the correction. 

Back in my day. The machine we had was inches on toe. And they didn't have graphs like what he has.

Looking at it closer. He's actually pretty good minus the crooked steer wheel.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> You're right. Thanks for the correction.
> 
> Back in my day. The machine we had was inches on toe. And they didn't have graphs like what he has.
> 
> Looking at it closer. He's actually pretty good minus the crooked steer wheel.


Technology has certainly changed in the automotive service industry quickly.

When did you retire?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

JLL said:


> Technology has certainly changed in the automotive service industry quickly.
> 
> When did you retire?


2000


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> 2000


When alignments were done with toe beams?


----------



## DerekStoc (Oct 6, 2020)

This is making more sense to me now. Appreciate all the insight guys, I guess I'll just make them fix the steering wheel, considering I paid for it. I could also try adjusting it myself.

I think my next alignment I'll do the fishing line method. Seems very doable


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

DerekStoc said:


> This is making more sense to me now. Appreciate all the insight guys, I guess I'll just make them fix the steering wheel, considering I paid for it. I could also try adjusting it myself.
> 
> I think my next alignment I'll do the fishing line method. Seems very doable


If you try to adjust it yourself more than likely you'll make it worse since I'm assuming you don't have alignment equipment or a drive on lift.

If you do the alignment wrong, you might not know it until you wear shoulder of the tires.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> If you try to adjust it yourself more than likely you'll make it worse since I'm assuming you don't have alignment equipment or a drive on lift.
> 
> If you do the alignment wrong, you might not know it until you wear shoulder of the tires.











Toe Plates, Deluxe, Aluminum toe plates Nascar IMCA UMP USAC NHRA suspension | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Toe Plates, Deluxe, Aluminum toe plates Nascar IMCA UMP USAC NHRA suspension at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

